# Musty Odor Removal or Elimination??



## Davexx1

In many older RV's there is a stale, musty, offensive odor that I am assuming is an odor of mold and mildew from moisture being trapped in a closed up RV or possibly a leak.

If there is a leak with damp/wet wood, insulation, carpet, etc., that stuff would have to be removed, replaced, repaired, etc., but after repairs can the odor be completely removed and eliminated?  If so, how?

Dave


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Seat cushions......
Most "musty" smells come from old cushions...I have refurbed 3
old campers and replacing foam cushions and cleaning the covers
goes a long way in eliminating bad smells......
Lysol the walls/floor and ceiling.....Everything....
After you fix the leaks the fiberglass insulation usually dries pretty
quick....The wood also dries pretty quick in warm temps.....
You can also pull moisture out of the camper by running 
the AC unit.....
Seat foam and carpet are major sources of smells....


----------



## Uncle Joe

There is a product called "Damp Rid" that works well. 
I hung the disks up in my boat in Fla. and never had any odor.
Be sure to keep a bucket under the disk if you use those because as they absorb moisture they drip.


----------



## Paddle

Spray with Febreze!!


----------



## earl

Dryer sheets every where when you put it up for storage..I think it was Backwoods69 said they keep out mice too.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

I had an issue with mildew after last summers rains and the fact that I had not left any ventilation open on my fiberglass Burro. A coworker recommended Spray Nine so I purchased a gallon and a spray bottle. I used it on the carpet, walls and everything that couldn't be loaded in to a washing machine. 

The Spray Nine worked well .

http://www.spraynine.com/


----------



## the r.o.c.

put a dehumidifier in for 24 hours, at the max setting.  when in storage, let it run at a lower rate.


----------



## BASSCAT1

*mildew smell*

crushed up newspaper or paper grocery bags will remove odor.it also works in coolers


----------



## mat280

*mold smell*

I have used charcoal and it worked very well. It absorbs most if not all musty smells.


----------



## MathewsHunter1

Clean with 30/70 water/bleach mixture. Bleach is the main ingrediant in most all commercial cleaners and will KILL mold and mildew. Take off and wash seat cushions. Turn on the AC and heater and spray lysol into the intakes.

Making sure the inside is "DRY" when closed up and put away will help to ensure mold will not build-up. Get a couple of butter bowls and cut a fews holes in the lids. Fill them half full of coffee grounds and place around inside the camper.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

Try a product called Odo-Ban

http://www.odoban.com/products.php


----------



## akb1994

Uncle Joe said:


> There is a product called "Damp Rid" that works well.
> I hung the disks up in my boat in Fla. and never had any odor.
> Be sure to keep a bucket under the disk if you use those because as they absorb moisture they drip.



I have had great success with Damp Rid too! I used the bucket style that held the water. They can be refilled. I keep one on each end of the camper. With all the good ideas you should get this taken care of. Good luck!


----------

